# Cub Cadet M60 Tank RPM's dropping when engaging deck



## mdmuss1968

I have a Cub Cadet M60 Tank, which use to run great. Now when mowing both tall and short grass the RPM's drop when engaging deck. It happens very randomly. Sometimes I can mow for hours before it happens other times as soon as I start mowing. Other times not at all. The RPM's just drop off, the deck is still engaged and blades are spinning but it has no power. Wont climb a hill, even after disengaging blades. If I let it sit for a minute or two the RPM's go back up, but as soon as I engage the deck again they drop back off.
I am at a loss... anyone have this issue with their M60 Tank? 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## jhngardner367

It sounds as if there may be a problem with the PTO,or the drive.
You may have a PTO that is shorting,or a belt,pulley,or idler seizing up.


----------



## mdmuss1968

Thanks for the quick response, any other ideas would be appreciate, just trying to trouble shoot this inconsistent behavior...


----------



## DeltaEliteMan

I have a similar problem. But mine happens when I'm simply mowing along and my M60 drops to half power. Then, after a while, BAM! It's like someone flicks a switch and all the power comes back. No idea what the heck is going on.
Sometimes it will be at half power for 10 minutes other times it will stay like that for an hour.
Absolutely driving me crazy.
PLEASE HELP!


----------



## jhngardner367

Ok, try wiggling the wire harness at the connector for the engine wires,or check the connections to the ignition switch. Either of these can cause it.


----------



## DeltaEliteMan

I know where the ignition switch is but where exactly does the wiring harness to the engine connect? All the connections are hidden on this thing!


----------



## DeltaEliteMan

Tried disconnecting and reconnecting the ignition switch plug and it did not do anything. Same thing. Half power.


----------



## mdmuss1968

this is the same problem I am having.
put it away the other night RPM's were at 3690 got it out last night tomorrow rpms are not show on gage half power took an hour for rpms to hit 3600. mode not stop at max rpm for almost 2 hours when to put it away rpms when I come back up again


----------



## mdmuss1968

*Update:*

OK went out to mow this morning mower never got up to 3600 RPM nor did it show any RPM's at all on the meter. Made one pass around my 1 acre field and the deck just stop! Belts are fine, all pulleys moving freely, but deck will not engage. So I was thinking PTO engage switch went bad, or came disconnected, so I took off the control panel. Cannot tell either way, but it has me wondering about the switch, and the relay under that panel. My relay was hust flopping around loose in there are neither the relay or the PTO enagage switch have a very firm connection... Does anyone know what this relay is actually for?
Manual just shows "Relay 12V 40A
Funny thing is that now my meter shows constant RPM's at go to 3690 consistently...

Any thoughts?


----------



## jhngardner367

Just got off the Cub Cadet complaint site.
It seems the Tank series has been plagued with problems from day 1 !
MTD,the owners of Cub Cadet,are NOT offering any help to customers.


----------



## mdmuss1968

I found that the wire harness at the clutch under the mower has a bad connection and also the bolt on the clutch that stops it from spinning wad sheared off and the eyelet on the clutch were the bolt goes through is gone completely wallowed out...


----------



## jhngardner367

Yeah, some of the posters on the complaint sight,had the same types of problems.
The 48,and 72 are also giving problems.


----------



## mdmuss1968

Put a longer bolt in the clutch plate bracket to stop it from spinning hole is still all wallowed out just going to see how long it lasts as far as a wire harness goes I have done nothing with it but I plan to reroute it so it is not dangling and getting caught on tall weeds and grass I know that is the problem because my mower quit last time I used it soon as I went over to over a large thistle in my field. Very light duty design on Cub Cadets part for a commercial mower as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## Fredneck

marketing motives aside, it sounds to me like "TANK" was not the most accurate choice for a model name.


----------

